
Australian mammal: First to go extinct due to climate change - H0n3sty
http://www.sfgate.com/world/article/Australian-mammal-1st-to-go-extinct-due-to-8145079.php
======
H0n3sty
Was this animal indigenous or was it introduced by settlers?

